# Where are you going?



## SameGuy (Aug 11, 2012)

Across town, across the country, across the globe: everybody is going somewhere. Where are _you _going?

I have serious wanderlust. I spend most waking hours daydreaming of being somewhere else, anywhere else. At any given moment, I'm in various stages of planning any number of future trips. I keep a notebook handy for ideas and inspirations, and abuse Evernote on my Android phone. 

I am sure I'm not the only one here who wants to embrace places, cultures and foods that are "foreign". Whether that's taking in a performance of TaikOz with the Sydney Symphony at the Opera House to coho fishing in Watertown, New York; taking in a fast-paced Aussie rules football game at the fabled Melbourne Cricket Ground to watching the genteel mayhem of Sunday cricket matches at King City in the Toronto 'burbs; or chowing down on burnt ends and beans at Fiorella's Jack Stack in KCMO to getting messy with chilli crab at a beach restaurant on Singapore's east coast. If it's somewhere I haven't been, or something I have yet to try, it's fascinating to me.

Where are you going?


----------



## bieniek (Aug 11, 2012)

Whe I was younger, I was planning to go for a trip to ten different countries, that interest me, and life year in each. 

These were
England
Finland
Greece
Italy
Spain
New Zealand
Brasil
Thailand
Russia
France

So far made only 20 % fully. Now dont have time, money or head to go.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm sure if some of you traded in your knife/stone collections you could fund quite a trip!


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL!

Cutty I'm interested in your past travels, but where are you planning to go next?


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 11, 2012)

Home would be nice for me. lol. Traveling with work takes a bit of the fun out of it.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 11, 2012)

Very true.

In the early 90s I was a tour group leader, spending weeks at a stretch abroad, and all I wanted to do was get home. I had traveled all my life -- dad managed a couple of large travel companies -- and wanted to be more settled.

These days, it's the opposite. I don't earn much money (I guess that's just like a lot of folks in the hospitality biz), so I got a job in an industry that enables cheap travel.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 11, 2012)

My next one: quick weekend in Tokyo with my sister -- her first visit. 

Arrive at Haneda late on a Thursday, head to a manga kissa in Shinbashi for a couple of hours, then take in the bluefin auctions at Tsukiji followed by nigiri breakfast at one of the market sushi bars. Shopping at Tsukiji, then a trek up to Asakusa and the temples. A nap at the hotel (in Ginza) then up to the Tokyo Domu in Bunkyo for a Giants-Swallows game and then a late supper in Ginza. Saturday morning exploring the Imperial Palace grounds, then over to Sumida and the [FONT=&#65325]Kokugikan in Ryogoku for the second-to-last day of the September Bash[/FONT]&#333; (floor-level box seats if I'm lucky). Back to Akiba and Ginza for the evening before heading back to Haneda for an early flight to the States and then home. Optionally, one extra day in Tokyo to explore more.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know. I have a Delta credit I need to use before the end of September, any suggestions?


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 11, 2012)

Anywhere!

How about NYC and the Korin ECG?


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> Anywhere!
> 
> How about NYC and the Korin ECG?



I forgot about that, might be what I do.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm going to work.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 12, 2012)

To the fridge for another beer! I was a road warrior for <insert prominent IT company here> for 8 years, I don't want to go anywhere anymore...esp if it involves the TSA or commercial airlines.

Considering taking my RV on a 7-8 week road trip from AR to Seattle next summer though....


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't like to travel much! I went to Canada for a Band Trip when I was in High School and the Carribean for my brothers wedding/cruise, but that's about the farthest I've been! I went to Florida a couple times for Spring Break training when I was an assistant track coach. I go to Mass for fishing trips, or I go out 70-120 miles off of Montauk for Offshore fishing trips. Other than that, I stay at home pretty much. I'd rather spend the money on knives, stones, guns, etc than go away for a week.


----------



## Birnando (Aug 12, 2012)

Travelling is my favorite hobby, by far.
London is on the schedule for this week and next.
Christmas holiday will be spent on the Canaries, and the plan right now is to spend a couple weeks in the big apple come May.
Sadly, I don't have time to join my wife for a Shanghai trip in a month, but we'll find some spot we can do together this fall.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 12, 2012)

Anywhere but here.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> Cutty I'm interested in your past travels, but where are you planning to go next?



Well, I haven't travelled so much as lived in many places, mainly in Europe and Asia, along with 2 years in Tunisia and of course Canada. I was back in Toronto in 2005-6 and I definitely felt like a foreigner for the first 12 months, with people often assuming I was. 

Currently in Korea (for the 2nd time). Not sure about the next port of call, though. That's 1 or 2 years from now, so far into the future in my book. I've visited Japan twice this year for the first time since 1997-9 when I lived there, and am still on a bit of Japan kick which is partially knife-fuelled, partially because it's a bit like going home, and probably because I like it better than 10+ years ago. Oh, and because I can sometimes get cheap tickets from Seoul (though not that cheap compared to many flight prices in SE Asia or Europe).



SameGuy said:


> My next one: quick weekend in Tokyo with my sister -- her first visit.
> 
> Arrive at Haneda late on a Thursday, head to a manga kissa in Shinbashi for a couple of hours, then take in the bluefin auctions at Tsukiji followed by nigiri breakfast at one of the market sushi bars. Shopping at Tsukiji, then a trek up to Asakusa and the temples. A nap at the hotel (in Ginza) then up to the Tokyo Domu in Bunkyo for a Giants-Swallows game and then a late supper in Ginza. Saturday morning exploring the Imperial Palace grounds, then over to Sumida and the [FONT=&#65325]Kokugikan in Ryogoku for the second-to-last day of the September Bash[/FONT]&#333; (floor-level box seats if I'm lucky). Back to Akiba and Ginza for the evening before heading back to Haneda for an early flight to the States and then home. Optionally, one extra day in Tokyo to explore more.



This is nuts! You're going to to visit the Imperial Palace grounds???

Just kidding :cool2: (although I also don't think the Palace grounds are a real top site in Tokyo) ... I mean, you're flying halfway across the world for a mere 48 hours? Hardly seems worth it unless you have free tickets or something. ... Have you been before? The plans all sound good, except for the Palace in my opinion.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Anywhere but here.



I had to google 'MCB Hansen' to figure out you're in a military camp, so now I understand. I've never been to Okinawa, but I imagine it's pleasant. However, I guess if you're US Military you have many restrictions on your freedoms there (I know about the politics with US bases in Japan).


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been to Chuo/Maronouchi a couple of times already but have not been to the East garden yet, just figured it might be worth a visit. It's a pretty tight schedule, though, so it might get skipped. She wants to get to the Sensoji complex in Asakusa as well as the nearby Drum Museum on the way to Kappabashi-dori -- all doable within a couple of hours after Tsukiji. Saturday could just as easily be spent shopping in Shibuya before heading back to Ryogoku for the Sumo.


----------



## MadMel (Aug 12, 2012)

Originally from:
Singapore

Been to:
Malaysia - Almost all of it, including Sarawak
Thailand - Bangkok, Pattaya, Changmai, Puket, Hatyai
Vietnam - Ho Chi Minh City
Indonesia - Jakata
Brunei
Hong Kong
Shenzhen
Taiwan - Taipei, Miaoli, Taizhong
England - London, Liverpool
Australia - Perth, Fremantle, Margret River, Brisbane, Gold Coast, Sydney and surrounds

Place to visit next:
Australia - Ayers Rock, Victoria, South Australia Vineyards
Spain - Pays Basque Region
Japan - ALL OF IT!!


----------



## shankster (Aug 12, 2012)

Places I've been

U.S.A-NYC-FLA(Naples)Cali-LA and San Fran
Europe-6 month journey of discovery(I was 19 yrs old) UK France Holland Germany Italy Greece
Spain-Ibiza twice 1989 and 1990 before it got douchey
Thailand and Hong Kong
Rio De Janeiro for Carnival

Want to go back to Spain(next spring/ summer),France and Italy
Would love to go to Japan....


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> I've been to Chuo/Maronouchi a couple of times already but have not been to the East garden yet, just figured it might be worth a visit. It's a pretty tight schedule, though, so it might get skipped. She wants to get to the Sensoji complex in Asakusa as well as the nearby Drum Museum on the way to Kappabashi-dori -- all doable within a couple of hours after Tsukiji. Saturday could just as easily be spent shopping in Shibuya before heading back to Ryogoku for the Sumo.



Actually, I don't remember looking around the east gardens, and earlier this year when there it was raining (so my wife said no). I'm sure you know, though, that there are other nice parks/gardens if you can't make it there. Have you ever been to the Tokyo Forum in Marunouchi? I don't know if it's worth a visit on a short trip like yours, but I love that building. http://www.architravel.com/files/buldingsImages/bulding21/Tokyo_International_Forum_main.jpg


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> In the early 90s I was a tour group leader, spending weeks at a stretch abroad, and all I wanted to do was get home. I had traveled all my life -- dad managed a couple of large travel companies -- and wanted to be more settled.



SameGuy - I forgot to point out that, obviously, you are still not settled. Anyone who lists their home as an airport code (YUL) still has some issues with this.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2012)

I generally list my home as PDX, because it is easier to type than Portland, Oregon. It has nothing to do with issues!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

You don't like typing, I guess. But I'm concerned SameGuy lives in Pearson International Airport.


----------



## shankster (Aug 12, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> You don't like typing, I guess. But I'm concerned SameGuy lives in Pearson International Airport.



YUL is actually Pierre Elliot Trudeau International Airport(Montreal)
Pearson is YYZ


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

Whoops! Ya got me. Yup, I guess some of us haven't spent much time in the country lately. YYZ for TO, which I'd suggest as a cosier airport home for SameGuy than PET/YUL. Much bigger and modern.


----------



## cnochef (Aug 12, 2012)

Been to:
United States-36 states and counting
Saudi Arabia-lived there for 3 years
Bahrain
Egypt
England
Scotland
Holland
France
Spain
Mexico

Places to visit next:
Italy
Germany


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 13, 2012)

Tahoe


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 13, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> I don't know. I have a Delta credit I need to use before the end of September, any suggestions?



i just got back from Portland, Maine, and had a great time. i'd definitely recommend it for a jaunt. lots of great food, up that way, including brainsausage's restaurant.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 13, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i just got back from Portland, Maine, and had a great time. i'd definitely recommend it for a jaunt. lots of great food, up that way, including brainsausage's restaurant.



Maine is one of my favorite places, but my last trip was to Maine. I have been working on a list of restaurants for next time I am in Portland, which includes Local188.

I think that I will plan on going to one of the Korin ECGs, and I have never spent any time in NYC, so that is at the top of my list right now. I am not sure which date would be better, though.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2012)

I am going nowhere...anyone else been there?


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 13, 2012)

Just got back from the Marriott Villas in Palm Desert for a week. Lucky for me my parents like their grand kids. It was a nice time.


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 13, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Just got back from the Marriott Villas in Palm Desert for a week. Lucky for me my parents like their grand kids. It was a nice time.



Nice...so was the Uke waiting for you at home?

We have Italy booked for next spring with the kids, but I need to find somewhere to take my wife for 10th anniversary in Sept. Thinking about PEI, or possibly Mont St. Anne......somewhere we can get to for a long weekend from Boston. Anyone have experience with either spot?


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 13, 2012)

You and me both Dave!! I am going out to my shed to play with wood and laminates, maybe to the range or gun store to buy myself a Birthday Present!


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 13, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> Nice...so was the Uke waiting for you at home?
> 
> We have Italy booked for next spring with the kids, but I need to find somewhere to take my wife for 10th anniversary in Sept. Thinking about PEI, or possibly Mont St. Anne......somewhere we can get to for a long weekend from Boston. Anyone have experience with either spot?



Actually the flea pineapple tenor ukulele came the day before we left. The only thing waiting at home was my Border-Aussie Triton wish I could have taken him. Have done a lot of travel, but no experience with those Canadian destinations. Congratulations on your upcoming anniversary. Let her pick where she wants A little over a year from now we will all be going to Lahaina for my parents 50th anniversary.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 17, 2012)

Ironically, I can't wait until I stop traveling. Only because I am made to move and travel. I am sure when I retire I will miss it. After 16 years of it, I long to stay put. Hard to complain though, I really have been lucky.


----------

